# [Graveurs] Samsung SH-S183A

## blackguard

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je viens d'acheter un graveur DVD Samsung SH-S183A en SATA que je branche en ce moment sur une ASUS K8V SE Deluxe (sur les fiches du controleur SATA/133 de VIA). Je suis en 2.6.20-gentoo 64bits sur un Athlon64 3200+.

Comme vous pouvez vous en douter, ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai fais force recherches sur le problème ; les resultats principaux sont que tout devrait fonctionner comme sur des roulettes.

Je suis en multiboot avec M$, apres installation de Nero, tout fonctionne correctement, ca grave, silencieusement et en regle.

Je vais donc m'efforcer d'avoir le maximum d'infos utiles à vous soumettre.

D'avance merci  :Cool: 

A.] L'existant

Pour commencer voici les messages du noyau 2.6.20-gentoo au demarage, le 1er concernant mon controleur, le 2ème mon graveur :

```
sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 10

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD400 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xD802 bmdma 0xD408 irq 20

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

```

```
scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S183A SB02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 94x/94x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

```

Je note qu'ils sont copains et que le graveur devrait papotter en SCSI-3-MMC (tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal pour un graveur neuf). Comme on peut le voir les devices "sr0" et "sg1" sont bien gérés. Un petit regard du coté du "/dev" pour verifier présence et permissions des devices (on n'est jamais trop prudent, d'ici que je somnenbule la nuit pour modifier udev).

```
crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 1 Mar 10 11:19 /dev/sg1

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Mar 10 11:19 /dev/sr0

```

Tout est bon, j'ai accessoirement vérifié que je fais bien parti encore du groupe "cdrom" pour les même raisons cité ci-dessus. Je fais bien parti de ce groupe.

B.] 1ers Tours de piste

Commençons les hostilités, puisque c'est censé pêter, alors que ça pête ! Je place un DVD+R Verbatim certifié 4x completement Vierge dans la chose.

Essayons avec "nautilus-cd-burner", ... pas de poul ! Bon, nautilus-cd-burner utilise "growisofs" du package "dvd+rw-tools", lui même au dessus de "mkisofs" et "cdrecord" du package "cdrtools", Je vais donc regarder de ce coté ce qui marche ou pas.

"cdrecord -scanbus" donne le resultat suivant, très prometteur :

```
scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'TSSTcorp' 'CD/DVDW SH-S183A' 'SB02' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

"cdrecord dev=1,0,0 -checkdrive" donne le resultat suivant, encore prometteur :

```
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'TSSTcorp'

Identifikation : 'CD/DVDW SH-S183A'

Revision       : 'SB02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+R driver (mmc_dvdplusr).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: SAO

```

Je note que le SCSI-3-MMC est bien utilisé pour discuter avec le graveur et que le mode de gravure sera le "Session-At-Once".

"cdrecord dev=1,0,0 -atip" donne de bonnes infos sur mon media vierge, en voici un résumé :

```
...

book type:       DVD+R, Version 1 (10.1)

disc size:       120mm (0)

linear density:  0.267 µm/bit (0)

track density:   0.74 µm/track (0)

Manufacturer:    'MCC'

Media type:      '002'

```

...etc. Je ne prendrai pas ma règle pour mesurer les 120mm hein, je reconnaitrai juste le Manufacturer "MCC" accronyme selon mes souvenirs de "Mitsubishi Chemical Corp", qui correspond bien au fabricant de la marque Verbatim.

C.] Essais de gravure en ligne de commande

Pour l'occasion, je me suis préparer une image ISO que je vais donc utilisée pour la gravure, je passe en mode verbeux histoire d'en prendre plein les yeux. Je n'afficherai pas toute les sorties du mode verbeux, seulement ce qui me parrait des plus imporant.

"cdrecord -v dev=1,0,0 speed=2 driveropts=burnfree -sao image.iso" met remet les infos du graveur, puis termine par ceci :

```
Drive buf size : 917504 = 896 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  4191 MB        

Total size:     4191 MB = 2145987 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

cdrecord: Cannot init drive.

```

Là je note le "Drive buf size" a 896Ko, ... je suis censé avoir 2Mo de tampon ! D'où vient l'erreur, je ne sais pas.

Les options speed=0, driveropts=burnfree, -dao ont été essayé, rien ne change au niveau des sorties.

Je tente avec un mode encore plus verbeux, mais mes compétences sont insuffisantes pour interpreter les résultats. Ajoutez aux informations ATIP précedentes, voici ce qui change par rapport au mode moins verbeux et qui me parrait capital :

```
Executing 'log sense' command on Bus 1 Target 0, Lun 0 timeout 100s

CDB:  4D 00 43 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

cdrecord: Input/output error. log sense: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  4D 00 43 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x20 Qual 0x00 (invalid command operation code) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 255

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 100s

Executing 'log sense' command on Bus 1 Target 0, Lun 0 timeout 100s

CDB:  4D 00 71 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

cdrecord: Input/output error. log sense: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  4D 00 71 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x20 Qual 0x00 (invalid command operation code) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 255

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 100s

```

A noté que les 3èmes octets des lignes CDB passe de 0x43 à 0x71 entre le 1er et le 2ème passage. Qu'on ne me demande pas ce à quoi ça correspond !

C'est ici que mon experience me lache desesperément et que je chois mollement !

A vous les studios !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tmasscool

essaie de graver en remplaçant ta ligne dev=1,0,0 par dev=/dev/sr0

K3B utilise cdrecord, et bizarrement qd j'utilisais dev=scsibus,target,lun ça foirait aussi par une IO error.

Depuis j'utilise le nom du périphérique et ça marche....

(j'ai pas le même graveur, mais il était aussi en SATA)

Tiens nous au courant...

----------

## blackguard

Merci de l'interêt  :Smile: 

Resultat: Même motif, même punition :/.

Oh rage, oh désespoir, oh graveur énemi !

En regardant sur plusieurs forums, je vois pourtant que ceux chez qui ca fonctionne, utilise K3B. Je n'utilise pas KDE, mais je vais faire le test rien que pour voir. Certaines voies de l'informatique étant impénétrable ... On vera bien, je posterai le resultat.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

[OFF]

Et putain, dire que ce gars m'a donné des cours de Linux pendant deux ans, j'ai honte. Même pas capable de configurer un pauvre graveur DVD.   :Laughing: 

C'est pas de sa faute, mais bon c'est vrai qu'il avait moins d'enmerdes sous Windows.

[/OFF][/b]

----------

## Ey

 *blackguard wrote:*   

> Je tente avec un mode encore plus verbeux, mais mes compétences sont insuffisantes pour interpreter les résultats. Ajoutez aux informations ATIP précedentes, voici ce qui change par rapport au mode moins verbeux et qui me parrait capital :
> 
> ```
> Executing 'log sense' command on Bus 1 Target 0, Lun 0 timeout 100s
> 
> ...

 

Si tu veux te faire mal : http://www.t10.org/ftp/t10/drafts/spc4/spc4r02.pdf

Bon sinon plus sérieusement, essaie de lancer cdrecord avec "-format" en + comme parametre (http://www.mail-archive.com/cdwrite@other.debian.org/msg10730.html)

----------

## blackguard

Rebonjour tout le monde  :Cool: 

En esperant que votre W.E. s'est bien passé (surtout pour Kurgan, mmPrrrrffff hahaha, hum kofkof, bon   :Laughing:  ), voici les résultats :

A.] CDRecord en "-format"

J'y est presque cru : Résultat Négatif

```
...

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+R driver (mmc_dvdplusr).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: SAO

Drive buf size : 917504 = 896 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  4191 MB        

Total size:     4191 MB = 2145987 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

cdrecord: Cannot init drive.

```

Même motif, même punition en somme. On ne voit même pas la fameuse ligne "Format was not needed".

B.] K3B (alias "May the Force be with you").

Santo cielo, j'avais oublié comment ct long de compiler les QT/KDElibs. K3B est un fameux logiciel, simple, efficace et attractif, bravo aux concepteurs. Dans la ressemblance pour Gnome, il y a Brasero, basé lui sur cdrdao.

J'ai suivit ses conseils concernant les droits, et je l'ai donc lancer en root à partir de la console histoire d'avoir des messages de debug en plus. J'utiliserai pour l'experience la même image ISO que les autres. Trois choses ressortent :

Il reconnait bien le Graveur, les devices de celui-ci (sr0 et sg1), et les paramètres de gravure comme les vitesses (2.4x et 4x) ou encore les Medias possibles. Malgré le log qui annonce un Track-At-Once, il semble bien vouloir graver en Disc-At-Once.

Il reconnait bien qu'il y a un un "DVD+R Vierge" mais ne veut pas lancer automatiquement la gravure. Il faut le forcer.

Il termine par un joli "Fatal error at startup: Input/Output error" qui me rappel celui de Nautilus-CD-Burner.

K3B utilise, comme Nautilus-CD-Burner, la suite dvd+rw-tools / cdrtools. Voici la commande utilisé par K3B :

```
/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=/home/[...]/track-01.iso -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=2.4 -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m
```

Comme vous pouvez le voir la commande growisofs est utilisé avec grand renfort de paramètres "-use-the-force-luke=[...]". Je trouve ça rigolot ; s'il faut que la Force soit avec moi pour que je puisse graver quelque chose ... je suis pas sorti de mon appart avant la sortie du 1er mini-sabrolaser à griller le pain.

Je vais donc essayer de voir directement avec growisofs.

C.] GrowISOfs (Blackguard Contre-Attaque !)

Tout d'abords, lançons la commande de K3B tel qu'elle est décrite plus haut. Je suis flemmard, normal, donc avant de me tapper le manuel, j'essais.

Je me concentre, j'utilise la Force, je fais comme dans Starwars mais avec les mouvements de Bruce-Lee, je fais trembler l'appart, je lance la commande ... et PAF! En voici le retour :

```
/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=track-01.iso -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=2.4 -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m

Executing 'builtin_dd if=track-01.iso of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'

:-[ MODE SELECT failed with SK=5h/ASC=26h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

```

A noté que SK, ASC et ACQ sont les même gugusses qui m'embêtaient avec K3B et Nautilus-CD-Burner. Je regarderai plus tard les codes de retour, si je les retrouve, dans le PDF qu'on m'a filé plus haut (d'ailleurs merci). Pour l'heure je vais lancer quelques commandes sans utiliser la Force en me basant sur la page de MAN que j'ai devant les yeux.

```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0=track-01.iso

:-[ MODE SELECT failed with SK=5h/ASC=26h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=track-01.iso

:-[ MODE SELECT failed with SK=5h/ASC=26h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

growisofs -overburn -speed=4 -Z /dev/sr0=track-01.iso

:-[ MODE SELECT failed with SK=5h/ASC=26h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

```

En fait, j'en ai lancé bien plus, toutes plus farfelues les unes que les autres, sans succès.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je vais donc m'interressé de plus prêt au PDF. Affaire à suivre ...

À vous les studios.Last edited by blackguard on Mon Mar 12, 2007 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

heuu .. update de firmware ? de kernel ...

 En fait je suis ton post mais je ne trouve pas d'idées :/

----------

## blackguard

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> heuu .. update de firmware ? de kernel ...

 

Pour le Firmware, il est en SB02, the Last-One si je vais sur les sites officiels. C'est le FW constructeur, pas de patch ou encore de déplombage de zone.

Pour le Kernel, un 2.6.20-gentoo, ça devrait aller nom d'un micro-kernel à trous ! Je vais quand même voir aussi de ce coté merci  :Smile: .

----------

## dapsaille

 *blackguard wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   heuu .. update de firmware ? de kernel ... 
> 
> Pour le Firmware, il est en SB02, the Last-One si je vais sur les sites officiels. C'est le FW constructeur, pas de patch ou encore de déplombage de zone.
> 
> Pour le Kernel, un 2.6.20-gentoo, ça devrait aller nom d'un micro-kernel à trous ! Je vais quand même voir aussi de ce coté merci .

 

2.6.20 en full libata ou pas ??   :Wink: 

----------

## blackguard

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *blackguard wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   heuu .. update de firmware ? de kernel ... 
> 
> Pour le Firmware, il est en SB02, the Last-One si je vais sur les sites officiels. C'est le FW constructeur, pas de patch ou encore de déplombage de zone.
> 
> Pour le Kernel, un 2.6.20-gentoo, ça devrait aller nom d'un micro-kernel à trous ! Je vais quand même voir aussi de ce coté merci . 
> ...

 

Je vais filer les lignes de config du kernel actuel , ce sera plus simple  :Wink: . C'est un noyau Préemptif (mode de préemption Volontaire), modulaire, 64bit avec compatibilité 32bit, integrant en dur certaines couches SCSI pour démaré en SATA. Pour ce noyau, aucune modification ni aucun patch n'ont été appliquées, c'est le pur 2.6.20 patché Gentoo.

IDE/ATA/ATAPI

```

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=m

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

```

En effet, toute la couche IDE est Modulaire, ct le but de l'achat du Graveur, passer en TOUT SATA.

SCSI

```

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

```

Les Drivers Disque, Optique et Generique sont directement inclus dans le Noyau.

SATA/PATA

```

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

```

Tous les autres drivers de Chips SATA et PATA sont integrés Modulairement. Comme vous l'aurrez certainement compris, j'ai sur ma carte Mère deux Chips, un Promise et un VIA. J'utilise celui de Via.

----------

## dapsaille

Au risque de me faire tancer vertemment il me semble que tu peux désactiver complètement le support ide et scsi et n'activer que le libata 

(je crois que at home j'ai fait cela)

----------

## blackguard

Bien, je viens de regarder le Document PDF, et par rapport au codes de retours de GrowISOfs, voilà ce que ça donne en gros :

SK - Sense Key (0x05) : Requête Illegale !

Cette erreur intervient généralement dans les cas de commande suivantes :

1]- La commande a été adressée à un mauvais numéro d'unité logique (ndr: Ça m'etonnerai que ce soit le cas).

2]- La commande a un mauvais attribu de tâche.

3]- La commande a été adressée à une unité logique qui interdit les dites commandes de process.

4]- Il y a un mauvais paramètre dans l'entête CDB (Command Description Block) .

5]- Il y a un mauvais paramètre additionnel donné comme un block de données (valable pour certaines commandes).

Dans le cas n°4, le graveur n'est pas censé avoir modifié le media (ndr: c'est mon cas), dans le cas n°5, si.

ASC - Additionnal Sense Code (0x26) : En relation avec ASQ, voir ci-dessous.

ASQ - Additionnal Sense Qualifier (0x00) : En relation avec ASC, Champ Illegal dans la liste des Paramètres.

Le média reste intouché, ç'est la chose certaine du moment, et les codes de ASC et ASQ font penser que c'est bien le cas n°4 qui me concerne. Les commandes utilisés pour discuter avec le Graveur sont de type MMC (SCSI Multimedia Command Set, dérivés en apparement 5 versions). Mon graveur comprenant apparement jusqu'à la version 3 des MMC.

Si je reprend maintenant les codes renvoyés lors du debug de cdrecord j'ai ce qui suit sur deux passages :

```
CDB:  4D 00 43 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

cdrecord: Input/output error. log sense: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  4D 00 43 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x20 Qual 0x00 (invalid command operation code) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

```

```
CDB:  4D 00 71 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

cdrecord: Input/output error. log sense: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  4D 00 71 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x20 Qual 0x00 (invalid command operation code) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

```

Je verifie sur le PDF, ASC 0x20 et ASQ 0x00... Invalid Command Operation Code, c 'est bien ça (rien d'étonnant).

Les CDB peuvent être de plusieurs tailles, elles sont ici de 10 octets. Si je décompose les deux commandes, j'obtiens ceci :

1ère Commande :

[0x4D] : Code de d'Opération

[0x00] : Informations Complementaires de la Commande et Action de Service.

[0x43000000] : Adresse de Bloc Logique

[0x00] : Informations Complementaires de la Commande

[0x00FF] : Taille du Transfert ou des Paramètres ou de l'Allocation.

[0x00] : Contrôle.

2ème Commande :

[0x4D] : Code de d'Opération

[0x00] : Informations Complementaires de la Commande et Action de Service.

[0x71000000] : Adresse de Bloc Logique

[0x00] : Informations Complementaires de la Commande

[0x00FF] : Taille du Transfert ou des Paramètres ou de l'Allocation.

[0x00] : Contrôle.

Le code de d'opération 0x4D se décompose de cette manière : 01001101b

bits 5-7 : Group Code : 010b : Correspond a un CDB de 10 octets.

bits 0-4 : Code de Commande : 01101b = 0xD.

Ce code d'opération 0x4D  est appelé "LOG SENSE". Elle vient en support de la commande "LOG SELECT" et permet d'avoir des informations statistiques et autres informations opérationnelles sur le périphérique SCSI. Elle se décompose d'une manière differente de celle décrite plus haut (ndr: c'est énervant quand c comme çaaaaa... rgllbmlmm  :Evil or Very Mad: ).

1ère Commande :

[0x4D] : Code de d'Opération "LOG SENSE"

[0x00] : "Parameter Pointer Control" bit à 0 ... "Save Parameter" bit à 0

[0x43] : "Page Control" = 01b ... "Page Code" = 000011b = 3

[0x0000] : "Reservé"

[0x0000] : "Parameter Pointer"

[0x00FF] : Taille de l'Allocation.

[0x00] : Contrôle.

2ème Commande :

[0x4D] : Code de d'Opération "LOG SENSE"

[0x00] : "Parameter Pointer Control" bit à 0 ... "Save Parameter" bit à 0

[0x71] : "Page Control" = 01b ... "Page Code" = 110001b = 49

[0x0000] : "Reservé"

[0x0000] : "Parameter Pointer"

[0x00FF] : Taille de l'Allocation.

[0x00] : Contrôle.

J'y comprends rien ... mais qu'est-ce que je fous là moi ... ?!!!

 :Idea:  Bon dans tous les cas, une idée me vient à l'esprit en voyant le log à la lumière de ces nouvelles informations : je vais rêgler le timeout un peu plus haut.... et ben ca marche toujours pas.

Si mon Graveur ne veut pas de la commande 0x4D, c'est limite son affaire hein .... moi je vais pas le forcer grrr.

Mais j'en aaaaiiiii maaaaarre ....  Je sais pas vous mais moi, là, je vais me prendre un p'tit Whisky hein. 

Référence dans le Document PDF :

- Page 21 : Command Description Block.

- Page 22 : Command Description Block de 10 octets.

- Page 26 : Operation Code.

- Page 40 : Sense Key.

- Page 47 : Correspondances "Addtional Sense Code" / "Addtional Sense Qualifier".

- Page 96 : Log Sense

- Page 159 : Log Sense Command.Last edited by blackguard on Mon Mar 12, 2007 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blackguard

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Au risque de me faire tancer vertemment il me semble que tu peux désactiver complètement le support ide et scsi et n'activer que le libata 
> 
> (je crois que at home j'ai fait cela)

 

Je viens d'essayer de modifier la config du noyau ; le support SCSI est Automatiquement mit a "Y" si tu active la "libATA". Par contre tu peux toujours placer les drivers Disque, Optique et Générique en Modules.

----------

## dapsaille

Au temps pour moi

----------

